# Isopod containers



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I know giant orange isopods need more space than dwarf white but can both, neither, or either be in plastic shoeboxes? I feel like its a lot of space but im just wondering if they will be okay. also could i just dumb the current culture in a bigger container if i switch it out? Thanks


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Matecho,

I just commented on my experience with plastic shoe boxes in this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/210105-fruit-flys-my-springtail-culture.html

Bob


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

That answered my question pretty quick. Thanks!



radiata said:


> Matecho,
> 
> I just commented on my experience with plastic shoe boxes in this thread:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/210105-fruit-flys-my-springtail-culture.html
> ...


----------

